# How To Instantly Shoot Like a Navy SEAL



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Pretty interesting and simple lesson.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Good info.........


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent video.

What helped me with this was buying a pair of 'off the shelf' reading glasses that focused perfectly at the same distance from my eye as the front sight. Everything beyond the sight gets fuzzy, so that the front sight is a sharp image against a blurred background. It just so happened that my vision had deteriorated just the right amount for this to work for me. It did improve my shooting consistency a great deal.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't forget the accessories that weren't mentioned in the video.

US Navy ship off coast of somalia.
Pirate ship with 5 pirates. (to give lots of practice)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This guy has a lot of good videos. I'll be getting his book also. Only $10 on amazon.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I do this at times when I am at the range. Usually it is at warm up or wrapup time. I did it just three days ago and managed a ragged one hole group with one of my guns. I just need to train at home with this so that it becomes natural to do it every time. When I do do it, it is as the man in the video says... a significant improvement in my shooting.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> This guy has a lot of good videos. I'll be getting his book also. Only $10 on amazon.


$10 for Kindle Edition
$30 for Paperback

On Amazon, just so you get the right one... I still like physical copies of most things (books/movies).


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> $10 for Kindle Edition
> $30 for Paperback
> 
> On Amazon, just so you get the right one... I still like physical copies of most things (books/movies).


Me too. I guess I'm just old school on some things like that.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Especially if it's something i'll reference from time to time... nothing like a physical copy.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Good video, considering everything was 2 dimensional. When the 3rd dimension is added it becomes even more convincing. As an amateur photographer in the 60s, l learned that a lens (eye) can only focus on one distance at time. The lower the available light is the more it becomes evident. Think aperture opening, depth of field, etc. When shooting, the eye has to deal with 3 distances. Eye to rear sight, eye to front sight, and eye to target. Only one can be in focus. The other 2 must be acceptably blurry.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I should have mentioned in my post #6 that the reason I don't do this much in my general practice is because things are happening more quickly. Targets are flipping and frequently a friend is calling out the number of a drawn shape to shoot when the target flips and you draw and fire your sidearm. I don't just shoot stationary targets. Most of the time, the target is doing something.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I should have mentioned in my post #6 that the reason I don't do this much in my general practice is because things are happening more quickly. Targets are flipping and frequently a friend is calling out the number of a drawn shape to shoot when the target flips and you draw and fire your sidearm. I don't just shoot stationary targets. Most of the time, the target is doing something.


One of the things he mentioned in this video is developing the ability to focus on the front sight while tracking multiple targets moving around you. This must take some considerable time training.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> One of the things he mentioned in this video is developing the ability to focus on the front sight while tracking multiple targets moving around you. This must take some considerable time training.


You need to do more than track the target, you need to identify it, so's you don't shoot your bro.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> You need to do more than track the target, you need to identify it, so's you don't shoot your bro.


Al the while realising that the "target" will be fuzzy because you are focussed on the foresight.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Instead of "shooting like a seal," I prefer to shoot like a polar bear.
In seal-vs.-bear conflicts, the bear always wins.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Apparently you've never seen one of these SEALs. ;-)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> Apparently you've never seen one of these SEALs. ;-)


...The Christmas kind?
I can lick 'em!
And stick 'em, too.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Originally Posted by GCBHM
Apparently you've never seen one of these SEALs.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...The Christmas kind?
> I can lick 'em!
> And stick 'em, too.


http://www.philatelicdatabase.com/w...04/stamp-booklet-christmas-seal-pane-1930.jpg


----------



## Josh Smith (Jul 1, 2010)

I just realized that I focus on a serration on the front sight. Wasn't aware I was doing it. Weird.

Josh


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> One of the things he mentioned in this video is developing the ability to focus on the front sight while tracking multiple targets moving around you. This must take some considerable time training.


I'll bet it does. This is where I want to get to.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'll bet it does. This is where I want to get to.


You and I both. I wish I had the time and money to get that level of training like the SEALs, but most of us never will. We can, however, train with their advice and become good enough for what we'll potentially face. I hope!


----------

